
Doom Editing Guide - bluedino
http://www.gamers.org/docs/FAQ/dmedit16.html
======
vvpan
John Carmack is a really great guy. He's been supportive of hacking and
opensource from the start seems like. I suspect that iD's support for
modification of its games is in big part his initiative.

~~~
fineman
I think Carmack always has but id software used to claim a patent(!) on the
Doom WAD file format made all user editing illegal.

~~~
vvpan
Really? Why would they release tools to aid modification, then? Like the
midi2mus mentioned in the article.

------
chinpokomon
I think I had a printed copy of this in a binder. I had messed around with map
making from Wolf3D to Quake, but Doom was a great balance between simple yet
powerful tools, and complex map design. My favorite map I made has a room
surrounded by a lava moat and when you got to the middle of the room, triggers
would simultaneously close the doors in and out, and then open several
elevated panels that hid a bunch of imps.

------
madflame991
"In no way should this promote you killing yourself, killing others, or
killing in any other fashion."

You don't see this disclaimer too often

~~~
arfar
I think it's a reaction to Columbine. Didn't one of them make a Doom map?

I think some time after, the news got a hold of it and sort of blamed violent
video games for the mass shooting.

------
KON_Air
New tools make things too easy.
[http://slade.mancubus.net/index.php?page=screenies](http://slade.mancubus.net/index.php?page=screenies)
[http://forum.zdoom.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=32392](http://forum.zdoom.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=32392)

------
angersock
Ah, good old dehacked! Man, that brings me back...

[http://www.aspectsweb.co.uk/dehacked/index.html](http://www.aspectsweb.co.uk/dehacked/index.html)

------
gfalcao
#makelovenotwar

